# Bildbearbeitung: Affinity Photo, Lightroom, Luminar...



## Rage1988 (6. März 2018)

Ich habe meine Fotos nie nachbearbeitet, weil ich mich mit Fotobearbeitung nie genauer beschäftigen wollte.
Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich doch noch etwas mehr aus meinen Fotos herauskitzeln möchte. 

Photoshop ist für mich raus, weil ich kein Abomodell unterstütze. Ich hasse Abo Modelle.

Dabei bin ich dann auf Lightroom und auf Affinity Photo gestoßen, was wohl eine günstigere Alternative zu Lightroom sein soll.

Kann hier jemand eines von beiden empfehlen oder hat jemand vielleicht sogar beide getestet und kann eines empfehlen?
Ich habe mir unterschiedliche Videos zu beiden angeschaut  und beide Programme scheinen die gleichen Möglichkeiten zu bieten. 
Da ich mich noch nicht so damit auskenne, sehe ich bisher keine Unterschiede.


----------



## DaXXes (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Mir ging es genauso.
Das Abo-Modell von Adobe ist doof und die Software aus dem Hause MAGIX haut mich nicht vom Hocker.

Ich bin dann letztlich für die Bildbearbeitung bei Corel hängen geblieben. Bietet nahezu den selben Funktionsumfang wie Photoshop und ist für den Privatgebrauch vollkommen ausreichend. 
Es gibt vom Corel PaintShop auch eine Demo-Version zum Download, die kannst du ja ggf. ausprobieren.


----------



## Gimmick (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Fotos nie nachbearbeitet, weil ich mich mit Fotobearbeitung nie genauer beschäftigen wollte.
> Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich doch noch etwas mehr aus meinen Fotos herauskitzeln möchte.
> 
> Photoshop ist für mich raus, weil ich kein Abomodell unterstütze. Ich hasse Abo Modelle.
> ...



Lightroom gibts doch auch nur noch als Abo, oder nicht?

Nach kurzer Recherche würde ich sagen:
Lightroom ist eine Bilderverwatlungs und -entwicklungssoftware, die auch ein wenig bearbeiten kann.
Affinity Photo ist eine Bildbearbeitungssoftware, die auch Entwickeln, aber nicht Verwalten kann.

Es gibt auch eine Testversion von Affinity Photo (auf der Homepage ganz unten). Wobei es wegen des Abo-Models bei Adobe eher heißen müsste "Affinity Photo vs Corel".


----------



## Rage1988 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Lightroom gibts doch auch nur noch als Abo, oder nicht?



Keine Ahnung, ich habe Lightroom 6 als Vollversion gefunden. Kann schon sein, dass es neuere Versionen auch nur noch im Abo gibt.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Recherche würde ich sagen:
> Lightroom ist eine Bilderverwatlungs und -entwicklungssoftware, die auch ein wenig bearbeiten kann.
> Affinity Photo ist eine Bildbearbeitungssoftware, die auch Entwickeln, aber nicht Verwalten kann.
> 
> Es gibt auch eine Testversion von Affinity Photo (auf der Homepage ganz unten). Wobei es wegen des Abo-Models bei Adobe eher heißen müsste "Affinity Photo vs Corel".



Ok, dann klingt das ja schon mal gut.

Corel muss ich mir mal anschauen. Ich weiß es gibt noch GIMP, aber GIMP bietet, so wie Photoshop auch, etliche Funktionen, die ich nicht bräuchte. Ich möchte Bilder möglichst einfach nachbearbeiten (ggf. Objekte entfernen, Licht ändern usw.). Ich möchte keine Fotomontagen machen.
Deswegen sah Lightroom und Affinity Photo etwas einfacher aus.


----------



## der_yappi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Photoshop in der Elements Version?
Kein Abo - einmal kaufen und es passt.

Hat halt nicht den Umfang wie das Photoshop aus der Creative Cloud / dem Abo...
Aber für mich reichts wunderbar


----------



## Lotto (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Affinity Photo ist grundsätzlich keine Alternative für Lightroom, sondern für Photoshop. Beides sind Bildbearbeitungsprogramme, während Lightroom ein Raw-Konverter mit Bildverwaltung ist.
Natürlich kann man auch in AP seine Raw-Bilder "entwickeln", genauso wie in Lightroom auch etwas Bildbearbeitung geht, aber der Workflow halt jeweils ein komplett anderer.

Die bekannteste Alternative zu Lightroom ist Capture One.


----------



## fotoman (6. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Corel muss ich mir mal anschauen. Ich weiß es gibt noch GIMP, aber GIMP bietet, so wie Photoshop auch, etliche Funktionen, die ich nicht bräuchte. Ich möchte Bilder möglichst einfach nachbearbeiten (ggf. Objekte entfernen, Licht ändern usw.). Ich möchte keine Fotomontagen machen.


Was spricht gegen eine Software, die mehr kann, wie man derzeit benötigt? Selbst mit Paint.NET könnte man schon mehr realisieren.

Gimp oder Photoshop haben halt den Vorteil, dass man dazu massenweise Tutorials findet, die man auch ohne tiefergehendes Wissen nachklicken kann. Bei anderen Programmen (das geht zum Teil schon mit Photoshop Elements los) heissen Optionen anders oder es gibt es u.U. garnicht. Ohne das Wissen, was man tun möchte, findet man die Optionen meist nicht und weiss auch nicht, wie man sie mit dem eigenen Prorgamm nachbilden kann.

Für Deine aktuelle Nikon würde ich aber zunächst (wenn nicht schon getan, "Licht ändern kann sich auf das gesamte Bild oder nur Teilbereiche beziehen) in Raw fotografieren (mit JPGs hat sich das mit dem Aufhellen/Abdunkeln noch schneller erledigt) und Capture NX-D testen. Oder schon in Vorbereitung auf die neue Kanera das kostenlose DarkTable (gibt es mittlerweile auch für Windows).

Sonst würde ich eines der kostenlosen Programme nutzen, also insb. Gimp (im ein-Fenster Modus). Einarbeiten muss man sich überall, da muss man nicht zwingend auch noch Geld ausgeben. Das ist m.M.n. besser in die neue Kamera und passende Objektive investiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*



fotoman schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine Software, die mehr kann, wie man derzeit benötigt? Selbst mit Paint.NET könnte man schon mehr realisieren.



Weil ich dachte, dass Affinity Photo oder Lightroom einfacher sind, weil sie nicht so viele Funktionen besitzen.
Da dies aber anscheinend nicht der Fall ist, hast du auch wieder Recht mit deiner Aussage.


----------



## Rwk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Die kostenlose NIK Collection kannst du dir auch mal ansehen, damit lässt sich ein wenig bearbeiten und viele Filter auf ein Bild anwenden.
Google Nik Collection

Gimp wurde ja schon erwähnt, vermutlich der mächtigste kostenlose Photoshop-Klon.
Sehr empfehlenswert für den Anfang - Photoshop bietet allerdings teilweise die besseren Werkzeuge!
Beim Kopierstempel zum Beispiel, sieht man bei Photoshop jedesmal im Voraus wie der Stempel aussehen wird - bei Gimp leider nicht und man muß blind klicken. Bei umfangreicheren Arbeiten kann das echt Nerven kosten, wenn man ständig Schritte rückgängig machen muß, weil das gestempelte nicht gut aussieht bzw. nicht richtig passt. 

Lightroom ist seit Version 7 nicht mehr als Vollversion erhältlich soweit ich weiss, nur noch im Abo.
Mit der Software komme ich persönlich besser klar als mit Photoshop's ACR, was eigentlich prinzipiell das selbe ist.
LR lässt sich aber imo besser bedienen und hat mehr Pipetten (bei ACR fehlen die mir jedenfalls). Photoshop bietet in der Regel alle Funktionen wie LR auch, jedoch sind die am häufigsten gebrauchten Werkzeuge in LR irgendwie einfacher/besser integriert, oder leichter zu bedienen. 
 Auch der LR-Katalog ist eine feine Sache, weil du nie deine Originalfotos bearbeitest, alles lässt sich jederzeit zurücksetzen. 
Du kannst die Entwicklungseinstellungen deiner Fotos synchronisieren - das heisst du kannst die Einstellungen eines fertig entwickelten Fotos kopieren und auf weitere Fotos anwenden, bei entsprechend vielen Aufnahmen spart das Unmengen an Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand! 
Auch kannst du deine Fotos im Katalog besser sortieren als im Windows Explorer - zum Beispiel alle Fotos anzeigen, die mit einem bestimmtem Objektiv aufgenommen wurden.

Das Abo-Modell kann man kritisch betrachten, für mich ist es jedenfalls eine viel angenehmere Option, als LR + PS Vollversionen für ~300€ zu kaufen. Du kannst es ja 30 Tage testen und danach bekommt man auch in der Regel eine Mail mit einem Abo-Angebot, dann zahlt man nur noch 10€ im Monat. Wenn du die Software entsprechend regelmäßig verwendest, ist der Preis auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.

Wenn du über den Kauf von neuer Hardware, Kameras oder Objektiven nachdenkst, kannst du mit einer alten Vollversion von LR auf die Nase fallen, weil deine neuen Gerätschaften eventuell nicht unterstützt werden. (LR bietet ja Profilkorrekturen für Objektive und dergleichen an)
Die Kehrseite betrachtet, wer nicht mit aktueller Fotoausrüstung arbeitet und auch die Anschaffung nicht plant, könnte eigentlich auch eine alte gebrauchte LR Vollversion kaufen und damit arbeiten.


----------



## Taitan (15. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Affinity Photo ist eine hervorragende Alternative zu Photoshop. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Lightroom... nun - darin bearbeite ich zu 90% meine Bilder. Das reicht mir. Demnächst werde ich zu Luminar 2018 wechseln. Bzw. diesem mal eine Chance geben. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Also ich habe mir Corel Paintshop mal näher angeschaut und es bietet mir das, was ich brauche und ist dabei aber auch noch sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## DooNeo (22. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Ich find Lightroom ziemlich simple und schön. Nutze es schon seit längerer zeit.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Ich komme leider gar nicht von dem CC-Abo los, was mich ein wenig nervt 

CaptureOne ist als RAW-Entwickler aber ne tolle Alternative! Affinity bietet mir nicht genug.


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Wenn man das Photo Abo hat ist es aber eigentlich okay. 150 Euro im Jahr für Photoshop + Lightroom aber dafür hat man immer die neuste Version und damit Unterstützung für jede neue Kamera.  Es ist günstiger als wenn man PS + Lightroom alle 3-4 Jahre gekauft hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. März 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

und wenn man ab und an mal "kündigt" bekommt man regelmäßig 60tage gratis von denen angeboten 

CaptureOne gibt es für Sony Cams zwar gratis, aber das hat nicht alle Funktionien die ich brauche. Mit GIMP komme ich nicht klar


----------



## totovo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Das Ganze ist mehr oder minder eine Glaubensfrage...
Und im Speziellen musst du dir die verschiedenen Alternativen ansehen und schauen, mit welcher du besser klar kommst!

Ich bin mit Lightroom und Photoshop groß geworden und habe mir viele der Alternativen angesehen. Die allermeisten waren bei Weitem nicht so praktisch und intuitiv wie Photoshop, andere haben längst nicht den Funktionsumfang. Alles in Allem gibt es sicherlich Programme die an den Funktionsumfang von Lightroom uns PS herankommen, aber PS kann alles immer noch ein wenig besser und effizienter.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*

Ich nutze ja schon länger Luminar 2018 und bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Jetzt habe ich nach einer Methode für Focus Stacking gesucht, leider habe ich keine gefunden. Selbst Google spuckt dazu nichts aus.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gefunden habe, ist, dass man mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Fokuspunkten übereinander legt und dann per Radierer bestimmte Bereiche entfernt.
Das geht vielleicht noch bei zwei Bildern, bei mehreren ist das aber keine Lösung.

Kennt jemand ein Programm für Focus Stacking? Ich weiß, dass es in Photoshop geht, aber Photoshop ist keine Option für mich.

Meine Kamera bietet auch eine Funktion (Bracketing), die das Focus Stacking erleichtert. Nur fehlt mir das nötige Programm


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Januar 2019)

Schau dir doch mal CombineZP (Freeware) an.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal CombineZP (Freeware) an.
> Gruß, Fly



Ha, super, klingt schon mal genau wonach ich suche.
RAWs funktionieren sicherlich nicht, bräuchte ich aber auch gar nicht, weil die Datenmenge einfach zu groß wäre.

Das schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2019)

Kuck noch mal bei _*Corel Paint Shop Pro 2019*_ nach - atm (für ein paar Stunden) gibt es das ja noch für ziemlich günstige Konditionen im HumbleBundle
Humble Software Bundle: Professional Photography (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Rwk (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Affinity Photo oder Lightroom*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gefunden habe, ist, dass man mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Fokuspunkten übereinander legt und dann per Radierer bestimmte Bereiche entfernt.
> Das geht vielleicht noch bei zwei Bildern, bei mehreren ist das aber keine Lösung.



Gut erkannt! 
Selbst mit Photoshop ist das eine Qual, einen großen Stack nachzubearbeiten.
CombineZP ist gut für den Einstieg, bietet genügend Stapelmethoden aber leider keinen RAW-Support und auch keine Möglichkeit einer Nachbearbeitung.

Professioneller gehts mit Helicon Focus oder Zerene Stacker, kann man beides 30 Tage lang ausprobieren.
Leider hohe Kosten, aber auch tolle Ergebnisse und leistungsstarke Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2019)

Affinity Photo hat eine Focus Stack Funktion, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht benutzt.
YouTube


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Januar 2019)

Ich werde mir erstmal Freeware anschauen und ggf. Trial Versionen nutzen. Dafür extra Geld ausgeben wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da ich es sicherlich nicht so häufig nutzen werde.

Vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch als Update für Luminar.

Ansonsten kann ich Makros / Porträts eben nicht mit max. offener Blende schießen und muss auf F5.6-22 gehen, je nachdem wie viel ich bei meinen Makros / Porträts scharf haben möchte.
Laut Aussagen soll es beim Samyang 100mm bis F22 kein Problem sein. Die Beugungsunschärfe soll erst danach einsetzen.
Naja, mal schauen. F5.6 bringt eigentlich schon gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2019)

Bei Makros arbeitet man in der Regel mit geschlossener Blende. 
Aber bei Porträts? Ich eigentlich nur im Studio mit "aufgeräumten / unifarbenen" Hintergrund. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war bei 90mm und Blende 4 bei Abstand von ca. 5-6m ein Oberkörperportrait gut scharf von Nasenspitze bis Ohren. Dahinter und davor verschwindet alles in Unschärfe...was ja ein gewünschter Effekt ist. 
DOF simulator - Camera depth of field calculator with visual background blur and bokeh simulation.

Profitipp: Lange Brennweiten bei Porträts erschweren  zusätzlich die Kommunikation zwischen Model und Fotograf


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Januar 2019)

Ja schon, bei max. offener Blende könnte ich aber die Belichtungszeit mehr verkürzen und könnte auch aus der Hand fotografieren und die Tiefenschärfe wäre geringer, wodurch man das Motiv noch besser freistellen kann.

Da ich hauptsächlich draußen fotografiere, würde ich auch Porträts draußen fotografieren.
Da gibt die geringe Tiefenschärfe einen schönen Hintergrund. 

Naja, ich muss mal alles durchprobieren und dann schauen, ob sich die Mühe mit Focus Stacking lohnen würde.


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2019)

Alles was sich nicht so sehr bewegt, ist sicher gut mit Focusstacking hinzubekommen. Ja. 
Aber Focusstacking von Menschen... erfahrungsgemäß würde ich das sagen: Nope.
Allerdings kannst mal die Brenizer Methode ausprobieren... auch ein interessanter Effekt (ich bin dafür zu ungeduldig):
Die Brenizer Methode – Panorama fuer minimale Schaerfentiefe | Neunzehn72


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Januar 2019)

Ja, das habe ich nicht bedacht 
Somit wird das auch nichts mit "aus der Hand".

Das bedeutet, dass Focus Stacking mir gar nichts nützt, außer mehr Tiefenschärfe.
Da muss ich erst schauen, ob mir das bei Makros den Mehraufwand wert ist 

Diese Brenizer Methode sieht auch äußerst interessant aus, ist aber auch extrem aufwendig 

Edit: Der Link von weiter oben ist äußerst interessant. Ich habe eine einfachere App (Hyperfocal Pro) auf dem Handy, aber die Seite vom Link ist da etwas interessanter 
V.a. wird da alles gleich gezeigt. EIne echt tolle Seite.
Somit müsste sich das Model ca. 2,5m entfernt von mir befinden, wenn ich mit 100m F2.8 das Gesicht scharf haben möchte, allerdings nur, wenn ich dann auch das ganze Model auf dem Bild habe.

Ok und mit 100m F4 reichen schon ca. 2m Entfernung für ein scharfes Gesicht.
Mit meinem 18-55mm reicht bei 55mm F4 1m Entfernung zum Model.

Das ist echt interessant das mal so durchzutesten


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Januar 2019)

Solche Tabellen sind mir zu theoretisch. Ich benutze lieber trial and error. Bevor ich erstmal nachgeschaut habe wie warum etwas funktioniert, oder auch nicht, habe ich schon mehrere Möglichkeiten probiert. Das mag jeder so halten wie er, sie das möchte. Für mich sind diese Berechnungs Tabellen jedenfalls zu sperrig.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Solche Tabellen sind mir zu theoretisch. Ich benutze lieber trial and error. Bevor ich erstmal nachgeschaut habe wie warum etwas funktioniert, oder auch nicht, habe ich schon mehrere Möglichkeiten probiert. Das mag jeder so halten wie er, sie das möchte. Für mich sind diese Berechnungs Tabellen jedenfalls zu sperrig.
> Gruß, Fly



Naja, die Abstände messe ich jetzt auch nicht genau aus 

Bei Trial & Error sieht man aber auf dem Display der Kamera die Unschärfe manchmal nicht und wenn ich weiß, mit welcher Blende ich sicher gehen kann, hilft das schon mal.

Mit Hyperfocal Pro habe ich herausgefunden, welche Blende ich bei welcher Brennweite benötige, damit die komplette Landschaft scharf dargestellt wird.
Bei 55mm muss ich z.B. F22 nutzen, wenn das fokussierte Objekt 10m entfernt ist  und wenn der Hintergrund genauso scharf sein soll, wie das fokussierte Objekt.
Bei 15m reicht dann F11 und bei 20m F8, bei 30m F5.6 und ab 45m reicht F4.

Somit weiß ich jetzt, dass F4 ausreicht, wenn ich Landschaft fotografiere, die weit weg ist. Somit kann ich weniger ISO und kürzere Belichtungszeiten nutzen.

Bei 18mm kann ich bspw. ab 10m mit F2.8 fotografieren und drunter reicht dann F4.

Ich schaue ja nicht jedes Mal in die App, sondern behalte das einfach im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Taitan (11. Januar 2019)

Als ich in Rom mit dem Bus durch die Stadt gefahren wurde, hab ich mein 15mm auch nur hyperfokal genutzt. Das hat ja am Objektivring dankenswerterweise ne eigene Markierung für verschiedene Blenden...TAv Modus und noch 1/320tel Sekunde....
Dann einfach nur noch Point&Shoot (was anderes ist auf so einem Stadtrundfahrtsbus einfach nicht möglich).


----------



## der_yappi (11. Januar 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Als ich in Rom mit dem Bus durch die Stadt gefahren wurde, hab ich mein 15mm auch nur hyperfokal genutzt. Das hat ja am Objektivring dankenswerterweise ne eigene Markierung für verschiedene Blenden...TAv Modus und noch 1/320tel Sekunde....
> Dann einfach nur noch Point&Shoot (was anderes ist auf so einem Stadtrundfahrtsbus einfach nicht möglich).



Und in Rom schon gleich zweimal nicht...
Ich bin da 2017 mal mit nem "normalen" Stadtbus gefahren - der Graus schlechthin


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2019)

So, ich bin jetzt auf Lightroom umgestiegen.
Nachdem die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit bei Luminar noch echt mies ist und es öfters einfach so abstürzt, wollte ich endlich ein zuverlässigeres Programm.
Ich bin gespannt wie es ist 

Ok, es ist deutlich weniger komplex und setzt auf weniger Filter etc. als Luminar. Aber es läuft verdammt schnell.


----------



## Lotto (16. September 2019)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Workflow von Lightroom am besten, aber ich weigere mich ein Abo abzuschliessen.
Mit meiner Canon 700D kann ich noch problemlos mein Lightroom 5 verwenden.

Die liegt aber jetzt nur noch im Schrank (und schmollt), da ich mir eine X-T30 zugelegt hab (welche natürlich nicht von der alten Lightroom-Version unterstützt wird.
Capture One ist zwar in der Express-Version kostenlos, aber wirklich "warm" werd ich damit nicht.

Luminar hab ich zwar auch, aber es fühlt sich halt nicht flüssig an. Zudem scheint die Zielgruppe dafür eher bei Leuten zu liegen die mit möglichst einen Button automatisch nachbearbeiten möchte, was mir so gar nicht zusagt.

Am besten gefiel mir noch die Trail von ACDSee, aber leider wird da die XT-30 nicht unterstützt und  bei der 700D hatten die Bilder schon extreme indiskutable Farbartefakte.
Ich warte mal auf die 2020 Version und probier dann die Trail aus. Ansonsten bleib ich wohl oder übel bei Luminar und Capture One.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt der Workflow von Lightroom am besten, aber ich weigere mich ein Abo abzuschliessen.
> Mit meiner Canon 700D kann ich noch problemlos mein Lightroom 5 verwenden.
> 
> Die liegt aber jetzt nur noch im Schrank (und schmollt), da ich mir eine X-T30 zugelegt hab (welche natürlich nicht von der alten Lightroom-Version unterstützt wird.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt ein paar Stunden mit Lightroom verbracht 
Mir kam es wenig komplex vor, weil ich Lightroom und nicht Lightroom Classic installiert hatte 
Aber woher soll man auch wissen, was was ist. Lightroom Classic ist die komplexe Desktopanwendung und da brauche ich noch ein wenig, um mich zurechtzufinden.
Aber was ich sagen kann im Vergleich zu Luminar sagen kann:

Es arbeitet 1000x schneller. Bei Luminar hat es ewig gedauert Bilder zu importieren, das Klonen-Werkzeug war ein einziger Kampf und auch beim Radieren-Werkzeug hat es ewig gedauert und ist oft abgestürzt.
Von der Benutzeroberfläche her ist Luminar deutlich einfacher und verständlicher aufgebaut. Luminar bietet mehr Filter, Effekte etc., die Accent-AI und die Himmel-AI wodurch auch weniger begabte Leute leicht ihr Bild aufhübschen können.
Luminar hat außerdem bei meiner A7II beim Aufhellen oft Farbrauschen dargestellt, das habe ich bei Lightroom nicht.
Auch der Workflow ist bei Lightroom deutlich schneller, mit all den Shortcuts (die ich allerdings erst lernen muss ).

Würde Luminar zuverlässig und genauso stabil und schnell funktionieren wie Lightroom, dann würde ich weiterhin Luminar nutzen. Da es mir aber erst vorhin wieder abgestürzt ist, hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe Lightroom gekauft 
Lightroom kostet zusammen mit Lightroom Classic und Photoshop (und etlichen anderen Apps) 11,89€ im Monat und somit 142€ im Jahr. Dafür habe ich automatisch immer die aktuellste Version.
Photoshop werde ich sehr selten nutzen, aber ich wollte es schon immer mal ausprobieren.
Bei Luminar hatte ich erst Luminar 2018 für 60€ gekauft und konnte es zu Luminar 3 kostenlos upgraden. Jetzt erscheint Luminar 4 und ich müsste für die Version zahlen. Somit käme ich bei Luminar (wenn ich auf Version 4 upgraden wollte) in dem einen Jahr auch auf 100-120€.

Capture One soll noch etwas komplexer sein und das kostet gleich noch mehr.


----------



## Lotto (16. September 2019)

Naja ich seh nun keinen Grund für Luminar 4. Alles was angekündigt wurde waren halt AI-Automatik-Funktionen. Und Himmel austauschen oder sonstige Composings mach ich eh nicht, das ist halt mehr Bildbearbeitung als wirklich fotografieren. Entweder das Bild wird so in echt geschossen (inkl. Raw-Entwicklung) oder ich lass es bleiben, aber das muss jeder selbst sehen.

Bei Capture One Express bekommt man zwar auch Ergebnisse hin, aber das sieht einfach halt schlechter aus als wenn ich es mit Lightroom mache. Aber wahrscheinlich überseh ich da noch irgendwas, bzw bin durch den LR-workflow geschädigt. Die normale Version ist mir auch zu teuer, wobei die ja immer mal wieder zu 50% für Fuji und Sony rabatiert ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja ich seh nun keinen Grund für Luminar 4. Alles was angekündigt wurde waren halt AI-Automatik-Funktionen. Und Himmel austauschen oder sonstige Composings mach ich eh nicht, das ist halt mehr Bildbearbeitung als wirklich fotografieren. Entweder das Bild wird so in echt geschossen (inkl. Raw-Entwicklung) oder ich lass es bleiben, aber das muss jeder selbst sehen.



Ich hätte es mir nur geholt, wenn die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, der Workflow und die Stabilität verbessert worden wären.

Einen Himmel möchte ich nicht austauschen und die AI habe ich so gut wie nie genutzt.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2019)

Ich habe gemerkt, dass meine Bearbeitung in Lightroom irgendwie besser aussieht. Bei Luminar habe ich mich durch die ein oder anderen Effekte / Filter dazu verleiten lassen, diese auch zu nutzen.
Bei Lightroom muss ich genauer arbeiten und habe diese Effekte nicht, weshalb ich die Bilder irgendwie natürlicher finde.


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2019)

Wer viel mit Lightroom arbeitet und auch viel fotografiert dürfte keine Probleme mit dem Adobe-Abo-Modell haben.

So wie es jetzt bei mir aussieht, ist ein Abo einfach unnötig.
Ich habe einfach nicht mehr die Menge an Fotos/Jahr als das sich ein Mietmodell für das private bearbeiten rechnet...

Und wenn man in Luminar nicht groß an den Reglern spielt ist der Output auch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## JackA (9. Oktober 2019)

Also Ich bin von RawTherapee auf Darktable umgestiegen. Mmn eine sehr gute Software, habe aber erst mit JPGs experimentiert. Wie schnell sie bei RAW ist, muss Ich noch testen.

Einen kleinen Tipp habe Ich noch: Bei Humblebundle gibts momentan für 25€ nen 1000€ Softwarepaket für Bild- und Videobearbeitung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2019)

Was mir bei Luminar Flex aufgefallen ist:
Aktiviere ich in der Raw-Entwicklung die Objektivkorrektur ist das rauschen verstärkt zu sehen...

Also lasse ich die zwei Haken einfach weg.


Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was mir bei Luminar Flex aufgefallen ist:
> Aktiviere ich in der Raw-Entwicklung die Objektivkorrektur ist das rauschen verstärkt zu sehen...
> 
> Also lasse ich die zwei Haken einfach weg.
> ...



War bei mir bei Luminar 2018 und dann bei Luminar 3 auch so. Auch bei Korrektur der Chrom. Aberrationen wurde es schlimmer statt besser.


----------

